# I am new



## Guest (Feb 12, 1999)

I have been diagnosed with Myofacial Pain Syndrome, but find little or nothing on it. Is there anyone who can help? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 1999)

Hi, Linda - I believe the syndrome you describe may be related to fibromyalgia. In my searches around the net, I have come across some stuff which lists myofacial pain syndrome as one of the fibro symptoms. Get on a good search engine and type fibromyalgia. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------

